# Male incontinence...what to do



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

We adopted out a male GSD who was around 7 yrs old a year and a half ago. He is now about 8 1/2-9 yrs old and has severe incontinence issues. His new mom has had him on different meds and hormones etc which have barely had any effect. She went to a tummy band and he is just soaking them through even after being out. She has had him to the vet for many differenttests and water witholding tests etc... She is wondering if any of you have any idea on what else to try test for etc...

She absolutely loves him and wants what is best for him he is becoming hard of hearing and his eyes are getting cloudy...is this just old age or???? thanks for the replies in advance.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awwww...
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_urinary_incontinence.html
has some good information including surgery and collagen! 

Is she close enough for a referral to someplace like UPenn or Cornell? 

http://www.helpyourdogfightcancer.com/incontinence.html Bullet was a dog with cancer-his owner has this website, just in case it is not fixable at all. 

But I would check into a place that had specialists (are there dog urologists I wonder? that sounds like a job for 3K9Mom!) like those two veterinary teaching hospitals. 

And yeah, the hard of hearing and cloudy eyes are old age, I think. 

I also wonder if there are dietary changes that would help with the peeing...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There is something like a central diabetes, not blood sugar related that goes with a lot of water throughput, diabetes insipidus. Has he been tested for that?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Can you bring him to the University of Penn. or to NJ's Redbank -here's link:

http://www.rbvh.net/


This poor baby needs a good check up & blood workup.

Eyes sound like they have cataracts.

Give the guy a Hug from me.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

eyes clouding & hearing loss are typical signs of aging. Doesn't mean she shouldn't have them checked out but... 

The rest of it's been pretty well covered but back problems are typical of the breed too as the dog ages.


----------



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

Jobe is currently on Methitest and PPA. He gets the methitest 2xs a week and PPA everyday. She is going to have anothe UA done to see if naything comes up.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

If it hasn't already been checked, prostate problems can also cause incontinence in males.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1634&articleid=487


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANBut I would check into a place that had specialists (are there dog urologists I wonder? that sounds like a job for 3K9Mom!) like those two veterinary teaching hospitals.
> 
> And yeah, the hard of hearing and cloudy eyes are old age, I think.


Did I hear my name being called?

Board speciality in veterinary urology is subsumed under the "Internist" specialty:

What is a Board-Certified Veterinary Internist?
A board-certified Internist is a licensed veterinarian who has undertaken further specialty training in the discipline of Veterinary Internal Medicine, and who has been certified by the American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine (ACVIM) in the specialty of Small Animal Internal Medicine.

Veterinary Internal Medicine encompasses the disciplines of endocrinology, gastroenterology, hematology, immunology, infectious disease, *nephrology/urology*, and respiratory disease.
http://www.acvim.org/index.aspx?id=84

Search for a Board Certified Internal Medical Specialist in your area: 
http://www.acvim.org/index.aspx?id=174

Clouded vision definitely sounds like cataracts. The general practitioner vet should be able to confirm this. Loss of hearing (and for that matter, loss of sight) can be confirmed by a neurologist. Board certified neurologists are members of ACVIM, so the above links work for them as well. 

This is kind of informative, in that it explains what a neurologist does. http://www.cvm.uiuc.edu/petcolumns/showarticle.cfm?id=450

An incontinent dog may likely have neurological issues, instead of "plumbing" issues. A neuro isn't necessarily a bad place to start either. Either a urologist or a neuro. If one doesn't find anything, they'll cross-refer you to the other, so either way. I tend to like neurologists just because they look at things from a big-picture systemic point of view. But the nephrologist/urologist tends to have the specialialized knowledge of all the chemistry and plumbing (and may be a more specialized surgeon as well). It's a toss-up.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom.....
> An incontinent dog may likely have neurological issues, instead of "plumbing" issues. A neuro isn't necessarily a bad place to start either. Either a urologist or a neuro. If one doesn't find anything, they'll cross-refer you to the other, so either way. I tend to like neurologists just because they look at things from a big-picture systemic point of view. But the nephrologist/urologist tends to have the specialialized knowledge of all the chemistry and plumbing (and may be a more specialized surgeon as well). It's a toss-up.


A chiropractor can sometimes make a huge impact on incontinence. Often they are even cheaper than a neurologist!!

Also, I would look at the diet. Grains can do cause it. So can weird things. I found with our GSD, I think too much sulfur does it (msm, eggs, taurine, etc.).


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK maybe coincidental but my 13 yo has been having bowel incontinence - chiro/accupuncture treatment and for today it is taken care of!


----------

